# Teen Charged With Stealing Card Numbers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Police Say Teen Used Credit Cards To Buy Items Online_

*Video: *Police Say Numbers Stolen From Four Customers

*LACONIA, N.H. -- *A teenager working in a Laconia McDonald's was charged with stealing customers' credit card numbers and using them to buy items online.

Christopher Hicks, 17, was charged with fraudulent use of a credit card. Police said that Hicks was working in the McDonald's drive-through when he stole card numbers and used them to buy an X-Box game system, games and other items.

"While he had the cards in hand, he memorized some of the numbers, then wrote down the rest of the digits and then fraudulently used those over the Internet to make purchases," Lt. Bill Clary said.

Police said a customer noticed unauthorized charges on her bank statement and reported it. Investigators said four customers' card numbers were compromised, and Hicks was accused of buying more than $2,000 worth of electronics.

Police said the merchandise was shipped to his aunt, Tina Solovicos, who was charged with receiving stolen property.

"We don't believe she had any knowledge of the theft of card numbers," Clary said. "However, she was aware the goods were stolen."

Investigators said it was easy for Hicks to use the numbers because online purchases don't require signatures. They said several of his attempts to buy items were refused because the online company required a billing address.

In a written statement, McDonald's said the security of its customers is very important.

"We take these matters very seriously. ... We apologize to any of our valued customers who were affected by this isolated incident," the statement read.

Police said consumers should use caution when using a credit or debit card.

"Whenever you let your credit card out of your hands, make sure you can visibly see the card as it's being run and get it back as soon as you can," Clary said.

Hicks is no longer a McDonald's employee, and police said McDonald's has fully cooperated with the investigation.

Hicks and his aunt are due in court to face charges next month.

_Copyright 2006 by WMUR. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

if you can't make it at McDonald's there's only one other option.

a life in politics.


----------

